# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Paragon Software Group сообщает о выходе пакета бесплатных утилит для быстрой и безопасной миграции на Windows 7.

## SDA

System Upgrade Utilities 2010 Free предлагает три сценария перехода на новую ОС: 
-Установка второй операционной системы с возможностью выбора загрузки ОС при старте. С помощью встроенного мастера, программа создаёт новый раздел для установки Windows 7 и настраивает менеджер загрузки. По окончанию всех операций пользователь получает ПК с двумя ОС. В случае отказа от одной из них, программа стирает ненужную версию Windows, а затем перераспределяет доступное дисковое пространство в соответствии с настройками пользователя.
-Параллельная работа двух и боле ОС в виртуальной среде. Благодаря мастеру создания образов системы, пользователь может перенести текущую ОС со всеми настройками и приложениями в виртуальную машину в среде Windows 7. Таким образом, старая версия Windows (XP или Vista) будет доступна для работы в новой ОС. 
-Миграция старой ОС на новое оборудование. С помощью технологий адаптивного восстановления и резервного копирования, пользователь может перенести старую операционную систему (XP / Vista) на любой ПК под управлением Windows 7. При этом старая ОС будет работать в любом аппаратном окружении благодаря возможности интеллектуального добавления драйверов необходимых для работы системы.

Функциональность Paragon System Upgrade Utilities 2010 Free не ограничивается сценариями перехода на новую ОС, к услугам пользователей представлены также: широкие возможности по резервному копированию, миграции системы и работы с разделами жесткого диска. 

Paragon System Upgrade Utilities 2010 Free предоставляется бесплатно только для некоммерческого использования. 

Загрузить ПО можно с официального сайта разработчика. http://www.paragon.ru/home/suu-free/features.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

